# Can I mix Outrider with Grazon P+D



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I'm trying to kill two birds with one stone. I have some pesky horse nettle and other undesirables coming up in a mix grass hay meadow that also has some Johnson grass trying to come in and just wondering if the Grazon will cancel the use of the Outrider.

Thanks,


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I think they will be fine mixed together


----------

